
Apple's Swift Programming Language May Be Adopted by Google for Android - Jerry2
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/04/07/google-possibly-adopting-swift-for-android/
======
thevibesman
Discussion on the original source of the story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11451093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11451093)

------
Grazester
I don't see that happening

